
Mysterious illness tied to marijuana use on the rise in states with legal weed - SQL2219
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/mysterious-illness-tied-to-marijuana-use-on-the-rise-in-states-with-legal-weed/
======
FrancoDiaz
_“It is certainly something that, before legalization, we almost never saw,”
Heard said. “Now we are seeing it quite frequently.”_

Something doesn't seem right with that statement. Is the increase in usage
because of legalization so dramatic that it resulted in a noticeable,
significant number of people seeking treatment for this illness where it
became "noticeable" among physicians? The article mentioned that people won't
admit to usage if its illegal, but something still doesn't seem right.

And then it immediately segues to a "slacker pothead becomes ambitious again"
with the quote "“Now all kinds of ambition has come back. I desire so much
more in life and, at 37 years old, it’s a little late to do it, but better now
than never,”"

I'm not going to dispute his experience or pot laziness in general, but the
transition to that quote seems a little too opinionated to me.

~~~
dmfdmf
Sounds like Reefer Madness Redux to me but instead of going insane from MJ use
you get a tummy ache and it makes you lazy. The article sounded totally fishy
to me too.

------
Tmp_login
Standard FUD aka Fake News. We are going to see a lot more of this in our
newly recognized Post-Truth society. Follow the money, who are the main
opponents of legalization? Distilleries, brewers, mobsters believing it will
diminish their market share. Don't quote some rando. show an actual study,
stats, and peer reviewed conclusions.

------
herbst
Could it be that this is not marijuana but the chemicals used to grow it?
Certanly sounds like it

------
jungletek
What a load of conveniently-timed crap.

